# Binding angle for park noob?



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

You're a noob. Just ride whats comfortable. As you get better you'll grow into a new stance.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Depend on how your legs are grown. But have a centered stance is probably better for riding switch.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

chickenhide said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I ordered a new board cause I wanna start riding park for the first time this season, and I was just wondering if you guys think I should do 15° on both bindings or 10°? Or since I'm new to park should I have my back binding a little less angled so I can gradually get comfortable with duck stance?
> 
> Thanks in advance


+15 or +18 on the front foot, -6 on the back foot. 

Ride it for a couple weeks, and if something feels weird, change it. 

We keep stance stats on most of our 100+ team riders, and they almost all ride this stance.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

union inhouse said:


> +15 or +18 on the front foot, -6 on the back foot.
> 
> Ride it for a couple weeks, and if something feels weird, change it.
> 
> We keep stance stats on most of our 100+ team riders, and they almost all ride this stance.


torstein rides 12 -12 
kass 15 -12 
ruf 15 0
stevens 18 -9
travis 19 -9 
kazu 15 -15 

just sayin

:happy:


----------



## chickenhide (Jan 3, 2015)

Doesn't this affect switch riding though? How can some park riders do +16 -6 ? Their front foot switch would be way messed up


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

chickenhide said:


> Doesn't this affect switch riding though? How can some park riders do +16 -6 ? Their front foot switch would be way messed up


People ride switch perfectly fine even with forward angles for both feet. Switch riding should be easy with any kind of duck-ish stance.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

chickenhide said:


> Doesn't this affect switch riding though? How can some park riders do +16 -6 ? Their front foot switch would be way messed up


The thing is, when you ride switch, you want to open your stance with your back knee a little in order to balance more naturally (because your naturally switch body will not look the same as your natural natural body). 

Once you go switch, that new front foot still has a slight forward angle (not backwards like an alpine rider) so it doesn't feel that weird. Then your back foot has the bigger angle, forcing that knee out a little.

Rolling that back knee out is one of the tricks I was taught when trying to ride switch, and it just works well with slightly different binding angles.

FWIW I have ridden these angles happily:

12/12
18/18
6/6
12/6

My current favorite is 18/12 I think.(running down to look...)ok actually the last season or so its been 18/18, but a close 2nd is 18/12.

Center stance.

I guess I'm not a hard park rider, but the mountain is my park, I exclusively ride twins.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> torstein rides 12 -12
> kass 15 -12
> ruf 15 0
> stevens 18 -9
> ...


OK, so there are some different back foot preferences. 19 degrees on wherever you pulled that travis stance from isn't even possible. I'm talking a general stance that almost our whole team fits within. 

People constantly change depending on what they are riding, including the guys above. I was giving the OP a guidline in the middle.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Not trying to argue, just having some fun. 

https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/team/travis-rice 

Might want to update your site if its not possible mate.

Anyway... As an aggressive park rider, 15 -12 is usually my go to


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Not trying to argue, just having some fun.
> 
> https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/team/travis-rice
> 
> ...


That's got to be the stupidest thing I've seen this week. I'm going to change it in the morning because I'm too tired to deal with it right now. 

Holy crap. I can't believe we have 19 degrees listed as a stance option. Wow.

Emoticons, and I'm out.

:facepalm1::crazy2::notworthy::cloud::blowup::storm::dizzy:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> torstein rides 12 -12
> kass 15 -12
> ruf 15 0
> stevens 18 -9
> ...


haldor 15 -3  j


----------



## MVC (Nov 5, 2015)

before heading to the park all the time, first get comfy with riding switch, flatland tricks (butters, presses,...), carving regular and switch, picking up speed while flatlining, jumping of your toe edge, jumping of heel edge (landing flat and on an edge).
jumping with two feet, jumping ollie, nollie.
jumping 180 on a flat or easy piste,....

and if you go in the parc don't end up :injured:

For me the best approach was, learning a trick, perfecting the trick, go from a bigger jump with the trick, then tuning down and learning the trick frontside,backside, switch,...


----------

